# Lightest Direct Mount Brake



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm getting a Fuji Transonic SL frame that uses Shimano Direct Mount front brakes front and rear. That means that my very light Planet X brakes have to stay on my old frame. Is there a lighter option than Dura-ace for the Transonic?

Edit: I now see that EEbrake has a direct mount version but mad biff$. I was thinking something like the Planet X: light, simple, and cheap.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The EEs are expensive but they're good. Good braking power, good modulation, good reliability.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I don't doubt that they're worth it but this is kind of a budget build. I just chose to save $600 by selecting hubs that add 80 grams over Extralights. I've already got a pair of Dura-ace brakes that I could sell to finance a reasonably priced alternative but don't feel like throwing down the money for the EEbrakes.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Dura-Ace DM are stellar... hard to beat. EE's come close... I use the EE DM version rear on my madone and normal F&R on my parlee.


----------

